# Rivatuner GPU CAN go higher.



## Zynk (May 28, 2008)

Hey, ive been on this old AGP computer for a while and have used rivatuner to find a great overclocking setting for BF2, but i know that it can go higher. My rivatuner settings for the core clock go to 525 (mhz) but ive maxxed it and it still goes stable. my memory clock becomes unstable @ 390 mhz, so i keep it 383-87 and its stable. but i really want some way to extend my slider bar on the core clock farther right! i read using google, that someone OCed their 7300 to over 1,000 mhz. (but it was probably a PCI-E board.) so ya, any helpful advice appreciated! :wave:


----------



## Underclocker (Aug 13, 2007)

Have you tried nTune? It may allow you to adjust the slider higher.

http://www.nvidia.com/object/ntune_5.05.54.00.html


----------



## Zynk (May 28, 2008)

i used to use ntune, but it never worked well. it made the card start acting dumb. i.e.: some textures were more monochromatic than they usually were. also, my card, with ntune, became unstable at about 370mhz (core). and rivatuner doesnt.

Default core setting: 350mHz
Default memory clock: 333mHz

Rivatuner settings:
core-525mHz
memory-377

Thanks though.


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

You are OC'd WAY too high unless you have some kind of after market cooling. Thats like a 50% OC. The most you should OC without risking serious damage is about 10-15% with a good after market cooler. With water cooling as much as 25-30% should be fine 


Stable is not always stable, as I've seen environmental issues have dramatic consequences.


Like with my old AGP Nvidia X1600 Pro 512mb.

I could over clock it around 10% in the daytime whereas if i went over that it would crash, but if it was cool at night and i left my window open i could overclock it like 25%, just enough to play oblivion.

So if you have it overclocked to the brink of stability what happens when there are 3 people in your room and the environment temp goes up 5-10 degrees or more?




Also, overclocking the core too much above the memory clock is bad because the ram wont be able to keep up with your processor and you'll have problems


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

WOW 420,
Your name says it all as if he was over clocked @50% then the memory would be higher but with your screen name i guess thats good math? Some cards clock out higher, and if Zynk wants to go higher and knows the risks involved......
@ Zynk witch version of riva tuner are you using? I'd suggest reading over at the GURU OF3D to see if you can find ways to go higher with the memory, usually you can tweak(there's a word for you 420) the settings in advanced you can get more from it. 
http://www.guru3d.com/


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

I have experience with a few different OC programs and have done a little bit of overclocking over the years and have done as much research as i can on the topic, different people will tell you different things. 


But from my personal point of view i made a recommendation based on what he told us.

Sorry if you think im just some stoned fool (if you know alot of smokers you should know we aren't all idiots, its just the idiots who stand out more) in fact based on your picture i could probably assume that you idolize an immature, closet case, psycho bent on world domination. But that would most likely be incorrect.

So if Zynk want to go balls to the wall and max something out to the very brink of stability thats fine by me, but im sure as hell not gonna tell him that he can OC a 350mhz gfx card to 1ghz with the ram still at 377mhz no prob with some magical overclocking program.

Im also sorry you took my 50% OC comment the wrong way it was intended to be interpreted that I was referring to the core clock only and not the memory freq. since i was of course stating the issue of ram bogging due to highly uneven clocks.


In conclusion *** haven't YOU been smoking? j/k =P

EDIT: also your comment about my math hurt my feeling, im really good at math. :sigh:


----------



## 420365 (Sep 27, 2008)

420365 said:


> You are OC'd WAY too high unless you have some kind of after market cooling.
> 
> 
> Like with my old AGP Nvidia X1600 Pro 512mb.


I must have been confused when i wrote this line, the X1600pro is an ati card, it was the card i had before that which was a nvidia.


Also just to reiterate, I really hope you got water cooling Zynk because i dont think ive seen a fan/heatsink only cooler that could handle that kind of overclock and still be stable.


I wonder if Rivatuner auto adjusts the voltage or something and thats why you can OC higher than on Ntune, if that is the case then you probably dont want to bump the voltage over max suggested obviously.


----------



## Zynk (May 28, 2008)

hm, i dont even really care about this computer anymore (oldass HP) i mean, its got a lot of o.k. stuff already in it, and i dont need it for too much longer anyway. thats why i dont mind REALLY pushing the limits.

but if what your saying about the memory not being able to keep up (i picture two cars haulin down a highway, but they're attached together like nuclear-fallout-infected-twins with a rubber-band that will snap cuz one guy is readin kilometers on his spedometer, and the other's readin mph.) then im thinkin i should FIND that point, cuz i havent found it yet... 

so, (forgot to mention, STOP FIGHTIN.) ill take a look at guru3d for anything that sticks out. and i live up in the evergreens (P-Town 4 life) so room temp isnt too much a prob. (my back is LITERALLY agaisnst a window. you could reach through and choke me....please dont.) as well as i drilled so many idfferent sized holes in the left-side panel of my pc that it looks more of a target for a shooting range. 

enough run-ons. 

i know the risk. (i wouldnt post if i didnt) just lookin for more some headspace in clockville.

oh, Rivatuner v2.11


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Lets try and stay on topic please and refrain from Flaming each other. Everyone's points here are valid.

420365 has a point. You should not continue OCing your card even if you can. Just because the card does crash and the temps are cool can still damage the card because of the shear strain in which your putting your card under. Try not to go over 70-125mhz on the core as you still have the possibility of a burn-out. And just a fraction on the memory as i doubt that your Card has any cooling over the memory so even if your core is at a conformable 40c-50c your memory could be close to 60c-80c. 

And jaggerwild has a point.. Do your research, see if anyone else that has the same card and see how much of a stable OC they have gotten.

Just a note though. In overclocking if you have two of the same cards one may not be able to overclock as high as the other. Its just a fact because not all cards are the same.


----------

